
Show HN: Video Puppet GitHub Action - adzicg
https://github.com/marketplace/actions/video-puppet
======
adzicg
Just published a GitHub action that makes it easy to build videos directly
from source assets in GitHub, and integrate documentation/promotional video
building directly into CI pipelines (for example, commit a new version of the
app, take screenshots with puppeteer, then update instructional videos
automatically to include the new images).

